# Zulu GMT - how does it fit and how do you like it?



## marty1990 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hadn’t planned on a new watch for a long time, have literally just bought a Nomos Tangente, ordered a new bracelet for my Speedmaster and with my other ones I was set. Then the GMT bug bit me and I tried on a Black Bay for size, AD has ordered in a GMT for me to view and I also tried on a Seiko Sharp Edge GMT, but then… then I discovered the Zulu GMT in green and oh my, I love it. Have spoken to an AD about buying one but they’re on preorder only right now.

My only reservation is the size at 42mm. My largest watch is my Speedmaster and I have fairly slim wrists. How does the Zulu wear?


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I tried it on in the black with brown strap. I have a video of that but unable to post it. I had a PO a few years back and it’s wears like that. I have 7.5 inch wrists and just fine for me but I would be worried about a slim wrist. You will just have to try it on.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

It wears like Seiko divers of the same size. It has the presence but is not too big for my 6.5 inches wrist. It is much thinner than Tudors due to 2892 inside.


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Tried it on. It wears big but not thick, which helps.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

The Longines AD near me is still waiting for it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Fit my 6.75"/17.1 cm wrist very well when I tried one on. It is not overly thick, so it hugs the wrist pretty well, IMHO.


----------



## DrRoadrash (7 mo ago)

Really nice looking GMT can't wait to see more once people get their hands on them


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mathu said:


> It wears like Seiko divers of the same size. It has the presence but is not too big for my 6.5 inches wrist. It is much thinner than Tudors due to 2892 inside.


Luckily despite a small measured different (it's 0.8mm thinner), it "wears" thinner than the Tudor as it has shallower lugs and middle case section, and a deeper caseback. But the numbers ain't lyin':

Longines: 13.9mm thick, 4.1mm movement. 9.8mm of "other stuff"
Tudor: 14.7mm thick, 7.5mm movement. 7.2mm of "other stuff"

Fair play, though. If Longines fitted the Tudor/Kenissi movement, and left in the same 9.8mm of fat, it would be a ridiculous 17.3mm thick


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

I tried it on at my local AD and it felt quite bulky compared to the newest speedmaster. Perhaps because it wasn't sized for my wrist, or I didn't have it on for long enough but I was immediately turned off by how big it felt. 

for reference: I have 6.75" wrists and normally wear 36-38mm watches, and divers at 40mm.


----------



## jtversky (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got the call that mine came in at Topper. They're overnighting it and i'll have it tomorrow! Will try to share some wrist shots once i've got it.


----------



## jtversky (Mar 8, 2013)

My Zulu time arrived this morning! It definitely has a presence - it wears taller than most of my other watches and somewhat large overall. That said, it's not overwhelming for me. My wrist is 7.25" and it feels well sized for my wrist. I sent some wrist shots to Jay at Topper as she had helped me, and her comment was that not everyone can pull it off but I wear it well. I'm in love with it already!
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sebis (Jun 6, 2014)

Got mine today, just pealed the seal and put it on my wrist to take a quick photo. 

First impressions:

Stunning in person, love the green bezel, anthracite dial combo.
It "looks" bigger than the 42 mm case size... somehow it seems bigger than my 43 mm Navitimer, I guess due to the bezel and slimmer case design.

More impressions in the next days after I get to wear for a while.


----------



## sebis (Jun 6, 2014)

Got a Haveston Canvas strap for summer, don’t like leather when it is approaching 100 F with high humidity. There was not enough room to pull the canvas strap between the case and spring bars, had to get the strap in place and then mount the bars. 

So far I love the watch and I believe will become my daily for a while. It is quite accurate gaining less than 1 sec/day.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Luckily despite a small measured different (it's 0.8mm thinner), it "wears" thinner than the Tudor as it has shallower lugs and middle case section, and a deeper caseback. But the numbers ain't lyin':
> 
> Longines: 13.9mm thick, 4.1mm movement. 9.8mm of "other stuff"
> Tudor: 14.7mm thick, 7.5mm movement. 7.2mm of "other stuff"
> ...


You mean to tell me, Tudor can improve the GMT by downgrading the movement, and make a 11.3mm thick GMT watch?

Thinking about that makes me sad.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

From my measurements, actual case height (caseback bottom to bezel bottom) is 8mm on Longines and 10mm on Tudor. Longines has heavily domed crystal and thicker bezel than Tudor but it wears slimmer because the case is more ergonomic and caseback does not stick out like on the Tudor. That thick caseback is the worst thing with Kenissi movements.


----------



## marty1990 (Sep 20, 2015)

Forgot I made this post - okay so I’ve been able to haggle and I’m able to purchase this £200 less than retail. I have tried the blue one on and it seemed okay size wise, but couldn’t really tell because the bracelet was hanging off me. Didn’t seem massive and seemed a better fit than the Tudor BB GMT. Just wish I could see more on a 6.5” wrist to get an idea - I think maybe a leather strap would make it wear a little smaller but not sure.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

My wrist is exactly 6.5 and I see no problem wearing it









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## marty1990 (Sep 20, 2015)

mathu said:


> My wrist is exactly 6.5 and I see no problem wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Looks really good on you.

Managed to try one on today and took a pic. Granted the bracelet isn’t fitted so will be a little loose, just wondering if I can get away with it


----------



## jtversky (Mar 8, 2013)

marty1990 said:


> Thanks for this! Looks really good on you.
> 
> Managed to try one on today and took a pic. Granted the bracelet isn’t fitted so will be a little loose, just wondering if I can get away with it
> View attachment 16739384


I'd say you're fine. Go for it!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## marty1990 (Sep 20, 2015)

Very tempted. Getting mixed replies as to whether it fits or not. Might be best just ordering and trying on leather and seeing if it works for me I think


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

marty1990 said:


> Very tempted. Getting mixed replies as to whether it fits or not. Might be best just ordering and trying on leather and seeing if it works for me I think


try and take a photo in a mirror (to get some distance between your wrist and the camera), a phone shot is generally going to make the lugs look like they're overhanging like crazy and make the watch look too big on your wrist. Because from just that photo you posted I would say it's too big for you, but I know that phone cameras make things all weird


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tried one on at my AD last week.. really like this one!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Nov 10, 2014)

caribiner23 said:


> Tried one on at my AD last week.. really like this one!
> 
> View attachment 16739568


My next watch is most likely the Zulu Time. I was pretty set on the blue face, but the green/anthracite is pretty nice. The only negative in my mind is the gold-ish tint of the numbers, markers, and hands. I think white or silver would have looked better. Not a fan of gold, or two-tone watches.


----------



## dnodelman (Aug 12, 2020)

Truthfully I think it's to big for all the guys here saying it looks good on the 6.5" wrists. YMMV. Longines lugs tend to have an unflattering straightness to them.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

marty1990 said:


> Very tempted. Getting mixed replies as to whether it fits or not. Might be best just ordering and trying on leather and seeing if it works for me I think


For me, if I'm that worried about whether something will fit what's really happening is I wish I could wear it but know deep down it's too big. In the pic you posted it looks too big for my preferences. But plenty of folks like to wear larger watches than I would wear, so YMMV.


----------



## marty1990 (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, I ordered it. There’s 30 days returns and I got £250 knocked off the price. Will be a wait as it’s being ordering in, so won’t have it for a week + but figured that’s the only way I’m going to be sure. I’d forgotten, I’d tried the blue one on a couple of weeks ago and took a pic. Probably has the same issue in regards to it a wrist shot, the wide angle lens, long lugs etc.










I’ll grab a leather quick release strap and test it out. Will post pics when it’s comes either way. Ordered the green one.

If when I have it I feel it’s too large I’ll return and either save a little and get the Tudor BB Pro - the BB GMT didn’t grab me as much as I thought, or I’ll grab the Sinn UTC. Really like Sinn, have their 104 and love it. Just really love the Zulu. Dad has a 44mm Hydroconquest at 44mm and that fits him perfect, though he’s got massive wrists compared to me.


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Love this watch.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

I think if your wrist is 6.75 I ches and bigger you'll be A OK with a Zulu time. Note that the bracelet has male endlinks so the bracelet version will wear larger than it should IMHO. Thankfully the strap versions wear very well. If the bracelet has female endlinks and tool less micro adjust it would be PERFECT or even just female endlinks would be excellent. 

Here are some pictures on my 7 inch wrist at an AD. The biggest issue for me is picking the black or the blue 😅 nite that the strap isn't tightened and it was seemingly size for an 8 inch wrist.


----------



## SloopyJ (Jun 17, 2020)

Love my Zulu on the blue strap. The strap definitely reduces the visual appearance of the watch and the micro-adjustment clasp makes the strap a guaranteed perfect fit. Here’s mine on 7” wrist.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not quite 24 hours old, but so far so good!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

Just received my green bezel Zulu Time yesterday, and it is quite a handsome watch. I think the watch might wear even better on a leather strap. Has anyone had any success fitting third-party straps with pull-tab spring bars on their Longines?








Also, not sure if anyone else has this issue with their watch, but the date change on mine doesn't completely switch over until almost 45 minutes after midnight. Not a big deal, but it is quite annoying seeing the date wheel transition leading up to and well after it's supposed to.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ManhattanMD said:


> Just received my green bezel Zulu Time yesterday, and it is quite a handsome watch. I think the watch might wear even better on a leather strap. Has anyone had any success fitting third-party straps with pull-tab spring bars on their Longines?
> View attachment 16865880
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone else has this issue with their watch, but the date change on mine doesn't completely switch over until almost 45 minutes after midnight. Not a big deal, but it is quite annoying seeing the date wheel transition leading up to and well after it's supposed to.


Haven't been awake to watch the date! Other straps not an issue but you will need springbars. 










Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Gepetto82 (Dec 21, 2016)

ManhattanMD said:


> Just received my green bezel Zulu Time yesterday, and it is quite a handsome watch. I think the watch might wear even better on a leather strap. Has anyone had any success fitting third-party straps with pull-tab spring bars on their Longines?
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone else has this issue with their watch, but the date change on mine doesn't completely switch over until almost 45 minutes after midnight. Not a big deal, but it is quite annoying seeing the date wheel transition leading up to and well after it's supposed to.


I just got a blue dialed Zulu Time on Saturday. I love it! It wears very well for its size. I plan on getting a few aftermarket straps for it, but will need springbars due to the design of the bracelet. 

I'm also annoyed at the date change. I was expecting something that changes right at midnight...I have less expensive watches that do just that.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

I think this slow date change is related to the fact that with "true GMT" the date is allowed to change in both directions, so it operates with different principle than typical spring loaded date complication. This is still a modified 2892, it probably needs a completely new movement like Tudor's GMT to be instantaneous.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

mathu said:


> I think this slow date change is related to the fact that with "true GMT" the date is allowed to change in both directions, so it operates with different principle than typical spring loaded date complication. This is still a modified 2892, it probably needs a completely new movement like Tudor's GMT to be instantaneous.


Yeah. I'm pretty sure I'd rather Longines than the Tudor date issue. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

jtversky said:


> My Zulu time arrived this morning! It definitely has a presence - it wears taller than most of my other watches and somewhat large overall. That said, it's not overwhelming for me. My wrist is 7.25" and it feels well sized for my wrist. I sent some wrist shots to Jay at Topper as she had helped me, and her comment was that not everyone can pull it off but I wear it well. I'm in love with it already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks just fine. It's a 42mm Pilot/GMT watch, it's supposed to be nice and legible. 

IMHO it wears smaller on a leather or rubber strap


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm currently considering the Spirit Zulu GMT but none of the Longines ADs near me have one in stock. Yes, I could purchase online, and I might do that, but I really wanted to see how it looked on my 7.25" wrist, and I also wanted to see how the blue looks vs. the black (the two colorways I'm considering).

Not being able to actually try one on I tried them on a different way, which I've used in the past when having to make a decision without being able to observe the watch in the metal.

I think this answered my question of how looks on my wrist (I think it looks good), but I'm still not sure about blue vs. black.

I think the blue is more attractive, but a blue watch doesn't necessarily go with everything. The back is more under the radar, and could be worn with virtually anything.

Still torn...


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

BrianBinFL said:


> I'm currently considering the Spirit Zulu GMT but none of the Longines ADs near me have one in stock. Yes, I could purchase online, and I might do that, but I really wanted to see how it looked on my 7.25" wrist, and I also wanted to see how the blue looks vs. the black (the two colorways I'm considering).
> 
> Not being able to actually try one on I tried them on a different way, which I've used in the past when having to make a decision without being able to observe the watch in the metal.
> 
> ...


Good morning. I recently added the blue and I couldn't be happier. My wrist size is also 7.25 and it fits/looks great. As for the color, I didn't have a blue dial so it was an easy choice. 
You can't go wrong with either one. Good luck with the selection and post pics once you pick it up.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Had mine for three days and can say it is a stunning watch. I bought the blue with a strap because in Florida you need the on wrist adjustment. It works great and the watch is super comfortable.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I was at the AD again today and tried on all three. They're quite different, and each has its strengths -- gilt dial is the most textured, and black the most integrated, but I'll be going for the blue. 

I did prefer the fit of the strap over the bracelet on my 7" wrist. Just a stunning watch, with an overall fit and finish that is now very close to its bigger brother in the SG stable.


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

Kirkawall said:


> I was at the AD again today and tried on all three. They're quite different, and each has its strengths -- gilt dial is the most textured, and black the most integrated, but I'll be going for the blue.
> 
> I did prefer the fit of the strap over the bracelet on my 7" wrist. Just a stunning watch, with an overall fit and finish that is now very close to its bigger brother in the SG stable.


You're quite fortunate to have an AD where you can see all 3 in the metal. I'm pretty sure that I've settled on the black, but part of me is really drawn to the blue. But I don't really care for the orange GMT aspect of the blue and like the light blue GMT aspect of the black.

Maybe I should do nothing until one of my local Longines ADs has those two in stock. I'm told that when they get one in it's gone the same day.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

BrianBinFL said:


> You're quite fortunate to have an AD where you can see all 3 in the metal. I'm pretty sure that I've settled on the black, but part of me is really drawn to the blue. But I don't really care for the orange GMT aspect of the blue and like the light blue GMT aspect of the black.
> 
> Maybe I should do nothing until one of my local Longines ADs has those two in stock. I'm told that when they get one in it's gone the same day.


Yep -- I had no luck at another AD.

In person, I preferred the relatively subtle blue on the black model over the duller orange on the blue, but that blue dial is really special. 

The green is also a stunner. In some ways, my favourite combo of all, but the one I tried on was spoken for and there's a decent wait until the next batch come in. 

But all special watches.Outside of strongly preferring the strap over the bracelet, I could go for any quite happily. That new deployant makes for a very comfortable wear.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I’ve been lusting for a Zulu time ever since they were released. Finally got to play around with one at a Longines boutique on a work trip, but ended up liking the Spirit Chronograph a lot more in the metal. The chrono is a lot thicker but somehow felt better proportioned and balanced to my eyes and feel. And as I played with the functions I imagined the lack of a quick set date to get really annoying. I was almost sure I was going to get one but now I’m not so sure and thinking about the chrono instead.


----------



## whiskey_highball (3 mo ago)

Was able to try one with the strap at an AD. Have to agree the watch feels too big on my wrist (6.25") [I do think the lug length does not help with how big the watch felt on my wrist]. The blue dial version of the watch looked amazing, if only Longines made a 40mm version.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

dood said:


> I’ve been lusting for a Zulu time ever since they were released. Finally got to play around with one at a Longines boutique on a work trip, but ended up liking the Spirit Chronograph a lot more in the metal. The chrono is a lot thicker but somehow felt better proportioned and balanced to my eyes and feel. And as I played with the functions I imagined the lack of a quick set date to get really annoying. I was almost sure I was going to get one but now I’m not so sure and thinking about the chrono instead.
> 
> View attachment 16941941
> 
> View attachment 16941942


Have both and I like both. I have an 8” wrist so both fit well. I will admit the Chrono is really thick and heavy. It takes some getting used to. I love how comfortable the Zulu is and how you hardly know it is on your wrist.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

This is a great and very helpful thread. I’ve just started exploring Longines and am really impressed with what they have to offer. This Zulu Time is right up my alley and fills a gap in my collection that I’ve been wanting to fill; a GMT. 

I’ve heard that this is not a “true” GMT. Please correct me if this is inaccurate. Can someone explain to me what a “true” GMT is and how this one is or is not?

Edit to add: Ok after a bit more quick research I believe this IS a true GMT. Someone straighten me out here.. I’m all over the place. 

I really like the aesthetics of the green bezel version on leather strap. The others look great as well, but I’ve got other blue and black dial watches and just love what the green bezel version has going on. 

I also love the applied numerals, logo, and stars. I’m a sucker for all kinds of applied goodies on dials, so this watch is excellent in that regard. 

Looking forward to learning more about this watch and brand. I’ve started exploring their other models as well, but so far this one appeals to me most. I will likely pick one up in the future if AAFES offers them and will wait for them to have a good sale to hopefully get a really good deal on one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> This is a great and very helpful thread. I’ve just started exploring Longines and am really impressed with what they have to offer. This Zulu Time is right up my alley and fills a gap in my collection that I’ve been wanting to fill; a GMT.
> 
> I’ve heard that this is not a “true” GMT. Please correct me if this is inaccurate. Can someone explain to me what a “true” GMT is and how this one is or is not?
> 
> ...


I’d like to avoid the “true” debate so I’ll just say this is an IAHH - independent hour hand— GMT watch, a configuration that most see as superior. In less expensive mechanical GMTs, the 24-hour hand is the jumping hand, which only moves in one direction. In watches like the Zulu Time, Grand Seiko GMTs and those from Rolex and Omega, it’s the hour hand that jumps forward and backward without having to hack the movement.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Nov 10, 2014)

I got mine a few days ago and haven’t stopped wearing it. Blue bracelet - It‘s my favorite in my limited collection. 

Question on measuring wrists for watches…how tight do you pull the tape measure (I realize you don’t want to pull it super tight, after all we’re not measuring for a corset LOL)? I measure between 7” and 7.25” depending on how snug I pulled the tape. I gave Topper’s a measurement of 7” and the watch is very snug on my wrist. I’m thinking I should told them at least a 7 and an eighth. Anyways, here’s a shot of my my Zulu on my 7” to 7.25” wrist.

My next watch might be a Hyrdoconquest, 41mm in green. Digging the Longines brand.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Ride-Fly said:


> I got mine a few days ago and haven’t stopped wearing it. Blue bracelet - It‘s my favorite in my limited collection.
> 
> Question on measuring wrists for watches…how tight do you pull the tape measure (I realize you don’t want to pull it super tight, after all we’re not measuring for a corset LOL)? I measure between 7” and 7.25” depending on how snug I pulled the tape. I gave Topper’s a measurement of 7” and the watch is very snug on my wrist. I’m thinking I should told them at least a 7 and an eighth. Anyways, here’s a shot of my my Zulu on my 7” to 7.25” wrist.
> 
> ...


Handsome watch! 

Presumably, Topper provided the links they removed so you can add one.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

All, March 2023 is the one year anniversary of the Zulu time GMT. Longines strongly hinted at more versions and even titanium options of the Zulu time sold well which by all accounts it has.

Any hopes for the new ones? I'm hoping for bicolor bezels (Please Blue and black on a black dial) and titanium options. 

However Longines usually takes something away from the titanium versions of their watches so I wouldn't be surprised if they took the date away .... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

40mm! I ditch mine and get it the day is released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a big crush on mine. Hoping to take the time to write an actual review at some point.


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’d like to avoid the “true” debate so I’ll just say this is an IAHH - independent hour hand— GMT watch, a configuration that most see as superior. In less expensive mechanical GMTs, the 24-hour hand is the jumping hand, which only moves in one direction. In watches like the Zulu Time, Grand Seiko GMTs and those from Rolex and Omega, it’s the hour hand that jumps forward and backward without having to hack the movement.


I am leery of IAHHs now. My Omega AT has an issue where the hour hand is misaligned and it on the right hour index until 10 minutes in. Made me kind of paranoid of any IAHH mechanism now.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Grndhog89 said:


> I am leery of IAHHs now. My Omega AT has an issue where the hour hand is misaligned and it on the right hour index until 10 minutes in. Made me kind of paranoid of any IAHH mechanism now.


I’d argue that the incidence of misaligned 24-hr hands on caller style GMTs far outstrips known issues with misaligned jumping hour hands on traveler movements. The GMT hands on the ETA and Sellita caller movements are notorious for falling out of alignment if you look at them crookedly.


----------



## Javi_S_J (Sep 10, 2020)

VicAjax said:


> I have a big crush on mine. Hoping to take the time to write an actual review at some point.
> 
> View attachment 17082593
> 
> View attachment 17082594


Looks stunning, I went for the blue one after a tough time trying to decide. Hopefully it may arrive this monday.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Javi_S_J said:


> Looks stunning, I went for the blue one after a tough time trying to decide. Hopefully it may arrive this monday.


You will love it. I have a blue dial and love it.


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

Recently picked up an olive strap for my Zulu Time. Love how it accentuates the green bezel and the stitching compliments the hands and numerals.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Javi_S_J said:


> Looks stunning, I went for the blue one after a tough time trying to decide. Hopefully it may arrive this monday.


I was torn between the blue and the black. The sunburst blue dial is absolutely beautiful, but I was personally won over by a few things on the black version:

1. The perfectly executed applied numerals almost appear to float in space against the matte black dial. It allows other great details to stand out as well, such as the chrome-lipped chapter ring and the lumed diamond indices.
2. I love a blue GMT arrow, and the black shaft of the GMT hand almost disappears.
3. The black ceramic bezel is a knockout... in some light it has a silvery quality to it, almost like hematite. I love the way it plays against the black matte


----------



## Javi_S_J (Sep 10, 2020)

VicAjax said:


> I was torn between the blue and the black. The sunburst blue dial is absolutely beautiful, but I was personally won over by a few things on the black version:
> 
> 1. The perfectly executed applied numerals almost appear to float in space against the matte black dial. It allows other great details to stand out as well, such as the chrome-lipped chapter ring and the lumed diamond indices.
> 2. I love a blue GMT arrow, and the black shaft of the GMT hand almost disappears.
> 3. The black ceramic bezel is a knockout... in some light it has a silvery quality to it, almost like hematite. I love the way it plays against the black matte


I completely get your points, went black on the 40mm instead of blue due to these reasons.

Anyways my Zulu finally arrived and all I can say it´s that I´m liking that blue even more than I thought I would. I picked it over the black just out of personal preference, there´s no way you can go wrong with any of both.

Hope you enjoy yours with good health.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

VicAjax said:


> I was torn between the blue and the black. The sunburst blue dial is absolutely beautiful, but I was personally won over by a few things on the black version:
> 
> 1. The perfectly executed applied numerals almost appear to float in space against the matte black dial. It allows other great details to stand out as well, such as the chrome-lipped chapter ring and the lumed diamond indices.
> 2. I love a blue GMT arrow, and the black shaft of the GMT hand almost disappears.
> 3. The black ceramic bezel is a knockout... in some light it has a silvery quality to it, almost like hematite. I love the way it plays against the black matte


I agree, the Black and the Blue are both outstanding but the electric/sky blue accents on the black and it's slightly understated look bring it above the blue for me.

Now that black dial with a black and blue bezel would be perfection.


----------

